# mSATA SSD for my Lenovo Ideapad Y500



## omega44-xt (Oct 9, 2014)

Guys, I'm planning to buy a 120GB mSATA SSD for my Lenovo Ideapad Y500 laptop, which has an additional mSATA slot free, from Amazon @ ~5.7k ($90.47), including shipping & taxes.

*www.amazon.com/Crucial-120GB-mSATA-Internal-CT120M500SSD3/dp/B00BQ8RFAI/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1412821450&sr=1-1&keywords=Crucial+M500+120GB+mSATA+Internal+Solid+State+Drive+CT120M500SSD3

I plan on transferring my C drive to SSD.

Guys I need your opinion. 
It'll fit in my laptop, right ? Just to reconfirm. I'm 90% sure about it
Is a better deal available ? 
Or Should i go with Amazon ?


----------



## seamon (Oct 9, 2014)

Go for it.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 9, 2014)

Just to add here, if in rare case you need RMA then you have to send it abroad on your own cost as they don't have facility in India yet. You may search a little before actually ordering it.  Also, make sure you don't have to pay any import duties..


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Oct 10, 2014)

mSATA for the Y500 are absolute bliss, I got the 250GB mSATA Samsung EVO and it flies.
This is the upgrade you will notice the most.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 10, 2014)

Whats your HDTune benchmark result as here *www.digit.in/forum/storage/187583-slow-ssd.html I am facing speed problem with EVO 250 SSD


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 11, 2014)

Ricky said:


> Just to add here, if in rare case you need RMA then you have to send it abroad on your own cost as they don't have facility in India yet. You may search a little before actually ordering it.  Also, make sure you don't have to pay any import duties..


Import duties are included in final price. Approx Rs 700

I couldn't find Kingston one for approx 6k

- - - Updated - - -

Guys how about this one? Seems a great deal at 4.7k
*www.onlyssd.com/product/adata-premier-pro-sp310-128gb-msata-drive/


----------



## Ricky (Oct 12, 2014)

Most of the 128GB drives are in 5K range, so that whats so special about Adata .. I would choose Intel , samsung or crucial..


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 12, 2014)

Ricky said:


> Most of the 128GB drives are in 5K range, so that whats so special about Adata .. I would choose Intel , samsung or crucial..



As you said earlier regd service centres, which Crucial doesn't have here, there's no other problem in it. Price is okay, my budget is 6k. Intel n Samsung are costly. 
After confirming with OnlySSD about warranty of ADATA, i might go for it. 
It's read n write speeds are approx 400MBps &  180 MBps respectively


----------



## seamon (Oct 12, 2014)

anupam_pb said:


> As you said earlier regd service centres, which Crucial doesn't have here, there's no other problem in it. Price is okay, my budget is 6k. Intel n Samsung are costly.
> After confirming with OnlySSD about warranty of ADATA, i might go for it.
> It's read n write speeds are approx 400MBps &  180 MBps respectively



Don't go for Kinston/Adata for SSDs. They are not good players. You'll regret buying SSDs from them. 
They are known to reach their cells' end of life very soon(say 6 months). 

Go only for Intel, Samsung, Crucial And Plextor. Look at nothing else.
Go for earlier Amazon crucial one, you won't regret it.


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 12, 2014)

Point noted


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Oct 12, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/8Cgh0j1.png

SSD are absolutely worth it, I got the mSATA Samsung 840 evo from USA for 12k incl of shipping and amazon us price
The Samsung RAPID does make it look like madness but it really is very fast, power on button bootup to desktop takes 11s.
A full restart takes 24s. (Run command shutdown -t 00 -r or just restart using the menus).
Total paisa vasool upgrade IMO. Save/earn some money and go for a good SSD


----------



## vito scalleta (Oct 12, 2014)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> *i.imgur.com/8Cgh0j1.png
> 
> SSD are absolutely worth it, I got the mSATA Samsung 840 evo from USA for 12k incl of shipping and amazon us price
> The Samsung RAPID does make it look like madness but it really is very fast, power on button bootup to desktop takes 11s.
> ...



turn off RAPID and do the tests.. you'll get the actual speed of ur SSDs. 
either way i suuport ur point.. an SSD is a good upgrade with immediate noticeable performance increase.


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Oct 12, 2014)

haribalachander said:


> turn off RAPID and do the tests.. you'll get the actual speed of ur SSDs.
> either way i suuport ur point.. an SSD is a good upgrade with immediate noticeable performance increase.





Actual speeds on the Y500 and a TRIM'd 840 evo msata are like 480mBps give or take 20mBps.

The 120GB msata 840 evo shipped to india with import duty incl. is for 115usd, that is like 7k.
Get it, the stretch will be worth it. Warranty might be a problem.


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 12, 2014)

I'm not expecting to get warranty...... Will try to persuade my dad, first i need to find that ssd


----------



## seamon (Oct 12, 2014)

anupam_pb said:


> I'm not expecting to get warranty...... Will try to persuade my dad, first i need to find that ssd



Wait.....I thought you had a job.

Go for Crucial M500 you first mentioned lol. You won't need warranty for SSDs for at least 7 years lol. Just don't buy second hand. Go for the CHEAPEST one among Crucial, Plextor, Intel and Samsung. All SSDs are fast and you won't notice the difference between them in real world usage.


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 13, 2014)

seamon said:


> Wait.....I thought you had a job.
> 
> Go for Crucial M500 you first mentioned lol. You won't need warranty for SSDs for at least 7 years lol. Just don't buy second hand. Go for the CHEAPEST one among Crucial, Plextor, Intel and Samsung. All SSDs are fast and you won't notice the difference between them in real world usage.



I know that all SSDs are fast......  Crucial is cheapest of them (except for the ADATA one). 
So, i will buy the crucial one from Amazon... Will place order tomorrow or day after that

Btw why did you think i had a job?


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 15, 2014)

Placed order at Amazon today....... Surprisingly price was $65 today, so total price came to $80 (~5.5k)

- - - Updated - - -

SBI rejected payment to Amazon.........


----------



## seamon (Oct 15, 2014)

anupam_pb said:


> Placed order at Amazon today....... Surprisingly price was $65 today, so total price came to $80 (~5.5k)
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> SBI rejected payment to Amazon.........



  you tried to use SBI card for International shopping. Only Credit Cards will work for International transactions, preferably not SBI.


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 15, 2014)

seamon said:


> you tried to use SBI card for International shopping. Only Credit Cards will work for International transactions, preferably not SBI.



Going to try with Axis debit card...... That should work

I knew SBI had high chance of failure......still gave it a shot !!


----------



## seamon (Oct 16, 2014)

^Yea, Axis debit card should work.


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 16, 2014)

Axis debit card worked.......... Expecting the SSD by the end of the month


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Oct 17, 2014)

For future reference:
This is the benchmark in samsung magician with RAPID disabled and the recent fw upgrade-
Y500 msata slot.


*i.imgur.com/hDhTHeC.png


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 28, 2014)

Finally I've received my mSATA SSD...........

Now the next big thing........cloning C drive ....


----------



## seamon (Oct 29, 2014)

anupam_pb said:


> Finally I've received my mSATA SSD...........
> 
> Now the next big thing........cloning C drive ....



Congratz.


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 31, 2014)

seamon said:


> Congratz.



I'm facing problems with cloning.....


----------



## seamon (Oct 31, 2014)

anupam_pb said:


> I'm facing problems with cloning.....



Reduce C drive to ~60GB. Use AOMEI Partition Assistant Pro for cloning.


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 31, 2014)

seamon said:


> Reduce C drive to ~60GB. Use AOMEI Partition Assistant Pro for cloning.



Problems solved..........Cloning done !! Used Macrium reflect .....


----------

